# What is your favorite Animal Crossing hobby? c:



## Kaia (Nov 9, 2012)

So..you read the title, what's your favorite AC hobby?  And by hobby, I mean, do you enjoy fishing, bug-catching, digging up fossils, planting flowers, collecting clothes, collecting furniture, or something else perhaps? Also, give reason(s)why you prefer that hobby the best 

For me, I like bug-catching a lot ^^ I just think it's fun to chase the bugs around, they're all so colorful and unique. 





Thank you for your answers!


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 9, 2012)

Fishing has always been my favorite hobby in animal crossing. I loved collecting the fish and donating them to the museum. It reminds me of when I went fishing with my dad when I was a child. In that vein, mushroom hunting fills the exact same thing.

I also really like planting flowers and designing clothes. I've always really liked plants and gardening (a trait I get from my mother). Being able to cross breed flowers to get new colors was pretty cool to me. I also love designing patterns for my character to wear. I've never been good with looking good in clothes in real life, but I can make some pretty nice patterns I'm happy with in Population Growing.


----------



## Jake (Nov 9, 2012)

I really enjoy catching bugs the best


----------



## jvgsjeff (Nov 10, 2012)

Bug-catching on summer nights. It's Animal Crossing at its best.


----------



## janny (Nov 12, 2012)

I enjoy finishing and Bug –catching a lot, playing animal crossing is like living in my dream land.


----------



## Tammyface (Nov 12, 2012)

I have to agree with everyone on the bug-catching, especially late-night bug catching! It's so suspenseful when you're creeping around for rare bugs and suddenly you see that huge one, and also I'm terrified of the tarantulas and scorpions, so it's so.. spine-tingling! And scary and fun 

I also like making little "missions" for myself, like making over a certain part of my town, decorating a place with themed patterns, planting an orchard, or attaining some specific hybrid. Endless fun ^_^


----------



## Picci (Nov 14, 2012)

I cut my garden


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 14, 2012)

I enjoy making some creative themed rooms. I collect the furniture and set up my room(s). I think it's enjoyable even though I don't have very good interior design skills.


----------



## Juicebox (Nov 15, 2012)

I really enjoy customizing my house and my character. I love collecting outfits in the game, my closet always fills up really quickly.

But I enjoy bug-catching way more than fishing, and it's a shame that you can only really bug catch in the summer.


----------



## bionic (Nov 17, 2012)

I like to decorate my town, there's a little part on the top left map by the waterfall/river that I've turned into a little orchard. That's fun.


----------



## crystal_skull (Nov 19, 2012)

I love fishing and catching bugs! Especially like today when I caught a ray for the first time. Makes it so worth it.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Nov 19, 2012)

Definately fishing. When I see a shadow that's larger or smaller than usual, or with a fin in the ocean? I get really excited. 
I remember renting a copy of ACWW from Blockbuster before actually buying the game. It was raining in the game and the very, first, fish I caught was a great white shark. I later bought the game and was a fishing fanatic and ironically enough, the shark was one of the last things I was able to add to the museum. Similarly I ran around the house the day I caught a coelacanth. 

Clothes designing is another thing I adore. Agonizing over a design that looks fantastic in the end is the best.


----------



## retiler (Nov 21, 2012)

Fishing is my favourite, I caught all fish.


----------



## bionic (Nov 24, 2012)

retiler said:


> Fishing is my favourite, I caught all fish.



Jealous! I have _never_ managed to catch all of the types!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 24, 2012)

For a while I really enjoyed fishing, but because of Animal Tracks in City Folk gardening has become my biggest hobby.
I hate the idea of wearing down the grass around the edges of the river, or anywhere for that matter. Every day that I get on, I make sure to buy all the flowers from the shop and plant them.
I also enjoy getting complete sets of furniture for my house, and completing outfits. I also really enjoy making clothing designs. I can't wait to make things in New Leaf


----------



## Jake (Nov 24, 2012)

Paparazzo said:


> Jealous! I have _never_ managed to catch all of the types!



I've caught all the bugs in both WW and CF but never fish.


----------



## Anna (Nov 25, 2012)

Making Hybrid's I love planting all the flowers


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 25, 2012)

Rampant hoarding. Never sell things and only give them away when you have to. 

I'm sure Tangy will like these seashells I found lying on the ground, I can't enter my house I already so I'd better pass them on to somebody who needs them.


----------



## fantasma (Nov 25, 2012)

While I rather enjoy fishing and bug catching, my heart lies in planting flowers.  <3  Lol


----------



## deadsilence (Dec 20, 2012)

I visit friend's towns
Chatting with villagers
And Gardening.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Dec 26, 2012)

f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-f-fishin'.


----------



## Pokeking (Dec 26, 2012)

I enjoy making patterns. Mine might not be as elaborate as I've seen online, but I enjoy myself. It'll be fun taking my patterns and translating them to New Leaf patterns.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Shxxxing myself tarantula hunting in the summer.
Fruit farming in the winter. I like to just wander around and talk to villagers. I enjoy running their errands. I wish they'd say more in CF.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Dec 30, 2012)

I love fishing.


----------



## Kip (Dec 31, 2012)

Probably either Breading or Gyroid collecting. Once i start there ain't no turnin' back.


----------



## Keenan (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishing. Easily.


----------



## Souhaiter (Dec 31, 2012)

I've always been a planter type. I love beautifying my towns with colorful hybrids and fancy fruit trees of all sorts~ c:​


----------



## Gummy (Jan 2, 2013)

I love to make patterns! Not just for clothes, though. I think it's really fun to design different path patterns to use for your town, too!


----------



## ACWWGal2012 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think my favorite hobby is earning animal photos in animal crossing wild world by completing hobbies and sending letters.  It can take a while to earn photos but it is fun. I got goldie and rosies' photo yesterday and i'm hoping to earn pinky or maple's photo really soon. Between my four ACWW towns, i keep busy.


----------



## Octavian (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know if this counts as a "hobby" but my favorite thing is talking to villagers and doing favors for them to try to get their pictures.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2013)

Interior designing is what I love to do.


----------



## Joey (Jan 19, 2013)

I enjoy bug catching but my favourite has to be fishing


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 19, 2013)

Fishing and gardening.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 19, 2013)

Fishing is probably the most fun, but I really enjoy gardening. It's tedious but the end result is amazing.


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2013)

Fishing, no doubt!

doing errands for the villagers is tons of fun too.


----------



## Raven the Obsidian (Jan 21, 2013)

Fishing, for sure! I also enjoy dressing up in strange outfits, and decorating my house to be incredibly grand. Personal favourite furniture series' include the Rococo series, Gold series and Gorgeous series!


----------



## Puddle (Jan 21, 2013)

Back when I played AC:GC I would just run errands for hours . I do love my fishing though.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 21, 2013)

Gardening and Clothing design


----------



## Roel (Jan 21, 2013)

Talking to animals.


----------



## alessialea (Feb 26, 2013)

I enjoy in  planting flowers, collecting clothes, collecting furniture, or something else perhaps.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 28, 2013)

I like gardening the most, i'm growing golden roses right now


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 28, 2013)

making designs... paths, clothes, anything really!


----------



## Mint (Mar 1, 2013)

Fishing.  
I also enjoy decorating my town and making it look really nice.


----------



## monokurotsu (Mar 6, 2013)

I've always really enjoyed digging up fossils everyday. It's one of the first things I do. I wanted to be a Paleontologist as a child and I still love fossils and dinosaurs. Completing the fossil collection is super fun for me.

Fishing is fun but I recall getting frustrated in Wild World with it. Diving is something I'm really looking forward to in New Leaf. 

In New Leaf I want to get more into flowers. I love how hybrids look and I really want to have a town with lots of pretty flowers. I'm also going to try to get all the delicious fruit trees in my town. :3


----------



## Marky Mark (Mar 11, 2013)

jvgsjeff said:


> Bug-catching on summer nights. It's Animal Crossing at its best.



Definitely what he said. It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## ACking (Mar 17, 2013)

Messing with villagers and putting pitfalls by their house. (JK) I like completing themes of furniture.


----------



## Andydroid3D (Mar 17, 2013)

Fishing and Bug catching. I do find fossils/gyroids a lot too but I never hunt for them, I just find them while walking around.


----------



## Puddle (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmm...my favorite hobby, I would have to say fishing along with talking to neighbors and catching up on gossip.


----------



## bootie101 (Mar 18, 2013)

mines just collecting and buying stuff for my house.. home decorating i guess and pattern making


----------



## Stargirl (Mar 19, 2013)

My favorites have to be Fishing and Designing.  Even though I'm not very good at either, they're both super fun and relaxing. I also really like gardening and decorating my house!


----------



## MadamSpringy (Mar 20, 2013)

@monokurotsu - No way, I wanted to be a paleontologist too when I was a little kid! And here I thought I was the only one. 

My favorite hobby has to be collecting fossils. I always get excited when I see that tell-tale 'x' on the ground. I used to watch the Discovery channel all the time as a little girl, when dinosaurs were popular, and I've been fascinated with dinosaurs ever since! Digging for fossils and collecting everything never gets old!
I also like designing rooms. Moving around the furniture, hunting down that perfect item that'll complete the 'look'. I'm really looking forward to the huge customization in New Leaf! <3


----------



## Atlas. (Mar 29, 2013)

One of my many hobbies is to 'refurbish' my house and turn it into a cafe one week, a clothes store the next etc. I even dress my character up to go with whatever I'm making C:


----------



## Shiny Star (Mar 29, 2013)

I enjoy quite a lot of the Animal Crossing hobbies. I like de-weeding for some reason and fishing, they used to take quite a lot of my time. When it comes to Animal Crossing, I'm somewhat a perfectionist.


----------



## Emrys (Mar 29, 2013)

Definitely collecting the pictures of the animals. I really enjoy befriending them and spending a lot of time talking to them, and having it pay off in such a way always makes me happy.
That, and fishing. In ACGC I fished endlessly, but only really to pay off my debt. I guess I'm a little obsessed with making money and having the home as big as possible :3


----------



## Doctor Nebula (Mar 31, 2013)

Fishing and collecting clothes + furniture o w o


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 1, 2013)

Eh, I like fishing every now and then while I play. (boy, I still want to catch that coelacanth...)


----------



## ToastNinja (Apr 2, 2013)

Bug catching, collecting clothes and collecting furniture.


----------



## Sena (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite hobbies are collecting pictures of my favorite animals the old-fashioned way (not using the "letter trick" or anything like that) and filling up my museum. It's really satisfying to watch my museum collection grow, and it's exciting every time I find a new fish, bug, fossil or painting that hasn't been donated yet.


----------



## Cinnabunnie (Apr 3, 2013)

Same as a lot of people, collecting pictures of villagers and fish/bugs! When I caught my first shark in WW I went to the museum and stared at it for a while haha I was so proud.


----------



## Lisha (Apr 5, 2013)

I enjoy planting flowers and trying to grow hybrids. I also love to talk to my villagers and do errands for them, it's cute. :3
Oh yeah, I like to collect clothes too so I can have multiple outfits to flit between.


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2013)

Fishing for all titles of the seires but New Leaf.
Bugging for NL on the island.

Easiest ways to make money, for me.


----------



## Starlight (Apr 19, 2013)

I always just liked running around and catching bugs- it was just fun to see how many different kinds I could catch~ ^^


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 19, 2013)

Fishing and finding fossils are my favorite AC hobbies. Also, finding the money rock =p


----------



## Marceline (Apr 19, 2013)

My main hobby was creating patterns for my town, house, clothing, etc. Making my town look pretty for when my friends arrive in my town! Making my house look pretty... xP
Yeh I was all interior/exterior design! Haha. xD I should be Gracie's assistant...


----------



## Joey (Apr 19, 2013)

My favourite is fishing and catching bugs


----------



## Thunder (Apr 19, 2013)

I was pretty big on patterns; clothing, interior, and just generally all over my town, I think I have a few photos somewhere if anyone was curious.


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 20, 2013)

Fashion, gardening and bugs (─‿‿─)


----------



## Batsu (Apr 26, 2013)

I love collecting clothes. Since Wild World, I've filled my drawer with clothing/accessories rather than using it as a general storage (that's what alt characters are for, ha). It looks like we're getting more drawer space in New Leaf... that's great, because I'll need a lot of room to stash pants/skirts, socks, and shoes too.  I also love designing clothes, so I'm looking forward to that (and the QR codes give me more nice clothes to collect, dohohoho).

I also enjoy collecting neighbor portraits as a major AC hobby. I was really bummed when portraits were removed from City Folk, but thankfully it's back in NL.


----------



## Odette (Apr 30, 2013)

Planting flowers and creating hybrids! 
Though it could be quite frustrating at times, I got so excited! And ofc' I remember the time I managed to get my first gold roses.


----------



## TomoEGoto (May 1, 2013)

Hm, it would be selling what I caught that I haven't already gave to the Museum.
I always like to have enough Bells for my house expansion and furniture and since New Leaf is released in June, one of my favorite sets from Gracie will be available (the black, gold, and red furniture). With NL's new features more Bells will have to be used to build up community projects.


----------



## inSein (May 2, 2013)

Well, the first and last AC I played was city folk a long time ago, rented from a video store a lot of times.
Then, I think it was collecting furniture and clothes. I loved Gracie's store, and seeing Labelle was always nice since she is so adorable.

I think this time around it will be making patterns and uploading/trading/organizing QR codes for them. I couldn't make very good patterns on CF since I kind of sucked with a Wiimote and I was young (AKA bad at art). I hope I'll be able to make decent looking things now. I'm also going to be very into collecting a lot of QR codes for this stuff and organizing them in my own way and then... I don't know yet. Beware. I am going to be posting a LOT in the Patterns forum, I'm sure.


----------



## Caius (May 2, 2013)

I like turning on my game and getting yelled at by Resetti. Every. Single. Time. Despite what I do.


Actually in all seriousness if I need to blow off steam I'll turn on the game for a few minutes and let him go at me. It makes me feel better.


----------



## XTheLancerX (May 5, 2013)

Fishing and catching bugs. Getting money. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Mirror (May 12, 2013)

Usually, designing/collecting patterns, I think. But in New Leaf, that's going to change, my new sort of "hobby" will be re-coloring/collecting furniture, thanks to Re-Tail. It just looks so fun! Fishing has also been very addicting for me.


----------



## MisterGameOver (May 13, 2013)

My favorite hobby in Animal crossing it's talk with a Pnj and beautify my town.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 6, 2013)

Flower planting,period.


----------



## Mikuru514 (Jun 10, 2013)

In the Game Cube version and Wild World it was fishing but now my favorite hobby is making clothes ^_^!


----------



## froggy (Jun 10, 2013)

Fishing


----------



## Alijasp (Jun 10, 2013)

I like Fishing & digging for Fossils


----------



## VividVero (Jun 10, 2013)

Fishing,Watering my plants, Talking to my townsfolk


----------



## Alicesandra (Jun 10, 2013)

Fishing & Planting flowers


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 10, 2013)

Love filling up my museum & collecting accessories. I didn't care too much for the clothes in the past, but I've seen some really cute designs that I want to upload...as soon as I get the QR machine.


----------



## Awesomness (Jul 5, 2013)

fishing, totally at the island


----------



## Megan. (Jul 8, 2013)

I love decorating my town and I also love watering my flowers and trying to make hybrids.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 8, 2013)

talking to villagers


----------



## Starlight (Jul 9, 2013)

I really love decorating my town with tons of flowers and catching bugs ^^ Both are really fun


----------



## Peachy (Jul 12, 2013)

I love the museum a lot so it's hard to pick any sort of hobby -- since all of them contribute to the museum, right? There's always shopping! Haha.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 12, 2013)

I love the customization aspect of all of the games, especially in regards to clothes and accessories. In New Leaf, I don't even buy clothes from the Ables Sisters anymore because I have the QR machine to get dress designs. However, I still buy out Labelle's and Kick's shops for the accessories. <3


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 18, 2013)

Talking to villagers, & fishing, but my favorite would have to be landscaping/gardening. I love planting flowers, watering them and attempting to create hybrids, as well as planting bushes and trees in orchard-like patterns. I find it very entertaining and enjoyable when I get to make my town beautiful.


----------



## Xanarcah (Jul 18, 2013)

Catching bugs~

Also hoarding items. I'm a packrat in real life and I take it to a whole new level ingame. xD;


----------



## EpicSnivy (Jul 18, 2013)

'dat museum...

Still nowhere near to being finished, though.


----------



## Miya902 (Jul 18, 2013)

I really enjoy gardening, mostly planting trees. <3


----------



## Lurrdoc (Jul 19, 2013)

It used to be bug catching, but ever since I got the golden watering can. Gardening has become too much fun. I literally mimic the animation every time I do it. It's cool.


----------



## MorsMortie (Jul 19, 2013)

I love dressing up my character, gardening/landscaping, and customizing my house the most, in that order. I'm also fond of catching butterflies. 83


----------



## salarian (Jul 22, 2013)

I like running errands and fishing uwu


----------



## Caucas (Jul 26, 2013)

I enjoy fishing and donating them to the musuem. Also bug catching at night, not really favourite during the day though


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 1, 2013)

I love diving - either at the island or from my village. I find it much easier than fishing, although hubby looks at me funny when I keep pounding the A button to go faster!


----------



## Pixelshift (Aug 1, 2013)

Sometimes, trying on accessories, shoes and clothes. I recently tried on a Li'l bro hat and found out I look good in it. I wear it almost everywhere I go :3 Other times, though, it's fishing, catching bugs, diving, swimming, gardening (and I'm a boy... ._.), etc.


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 1, 2013)

In Wild World, I absalutely LOVED fishing. I would do it for hours on end!
But now, on New Leaf, I really love designing because there are so many new aspects of the fashion world. Sharing fashions is so much easier, and inspiration is also easier to find because you have so much freedom with designing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

EDIT: I also really love making mix-matched outfits and collecting various fashions.


----------



## knivessteak (Aug 1, 2013)

I like designing the town, and making themed rooms. :3


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

I love customizing furniture!


----------



## violetneko (Aug 13, 2013)

I love fishing and crossbreeding flowers ^^


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

Really loving customizing furniture.
Also enjoy Bug Catching.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 14, 2013)

I like making my town look nice :3
Soon I will begin making my house good, so far I have 2 rooms in my house that I like, My arcade room, and my Japanese style room


----------



## locker (Aug 14, 2013)

landscaping


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 14, 2013)

I enjoy collecting items- furniture sets, villager pictures, etc. I also like catching bugs, filling up the museum, gardening.


----------



## Seravee (Aug 14, 2013)

Landscaping :3


----------

